# GAaaaaPPS!



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Why in the hell can I not find any gapps for my jb builds?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdkinc (Jun 7, 2011)

http://goo.im/gapps


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay word, that's the only place I knew to check and they weren't working for me when I flashed them. Probably BC I flashed the inverted first, I guess you have to flash the regular gapps before you flash the inverted ones.

Edit: whooops! Actually I was just typing gapps in the file search box so it was giving me a slightly different screen.

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Okay word, that's the only place I knew to check and they weren't working for me when I flashed them. Probably BC I flashed the inverted first, I guess you have to flash the regular gapps before you flash the inverted ones.
> 
> Edit: whooops! Actually I was just typing gapps in the file search box so it was giving me a slightly different screen.
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Try these. I've been loving them on both my gnex and 7. 

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/31532-[GApps]-4.1.1-398337-JRO03C-GApps-Package-08/11/12#entry862890

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks man

Sent from my Google Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

